# Escambia River Cat Smashin



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

went up to escambia river for a little camping and catfishing, we did fairly well, we got 15 cats with the largest being a flathead around 15lbs and with some nice channel and blue cats thrown in the mix, with lots of small bass caught and released, and other small fish like catfish and assorted brim, The weather was nice to us no rain, just hot as the pits of hell







[/URL]">


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

Sweet!

Looks like you had a great time.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice catch! Where do ya'll put in? I put in at quintette and there are very few places to camp anywhere south of there.


----------



## Gulflady (Jun 19, 2010)

Grats on the catches! Looks like ya had a lotta fun! Thanks for the report and pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish.

I could be wrong (and I probably am) but it looks as though the pic's were taken at the bluffs at Spring Lake.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

i think that's where it was at, i dont know the name of it


----------



## Josh In PcolaFL (Jul 27, 2010)

where is Spring Lake? Bogia?


----------

